# Anyone have any Pygmy Chain Sword or Dwarf Sag?



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I want some grassy plants to make a lawn/carpet in my low light 55g and am looking fire some Pygmy Chain Sword or Dwarf Sag. Does anyone have any available to sell or trade?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 1, 2009)

I was looking up dwarf Sag the other night.

Darn crayfish ate all my chain sword or I'd have some.

LFS down the road had a few extra portions the last time I went. I'm probably going to get a least 2 would you like one? Where you located?

Don't have a source for sag yet.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm in plano,what city are you in I have both... what plants do you have to trade. as rules of dfwapc members can't sell plants to other members. they can only give or trade... 
Echinodorus tenellus - pygmy chain sword. 
SAGITTARIA SUBULATA - dwarf sag.. in my opinion would grow a little faster. 

what other plants are in the 55g? I can give you some starters of either one..


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have some Bronze Crypt Wendtii and some Crypt Parva to offer as a trade. I am looking for 10-20 plugs of the pygmy chain sword or dwarf sag (either one would do) I live in Corinth and work in Carrollton. I am also in the Garland area a lot during the week.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, how much parva do you have? i can trade you 1-25 plugs/runers of dwarf sag for it.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I originally bought 5 pots of the parva. I split it up into 8 or so bunches. I will pm you to see if we can work something out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that's cool. that should work... give me a pm and I will reply with my cell number...


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Joe. I was nice to meet you and nice trading with you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

your welcome.. have fun planting I would pull them apart and plant them them 1/2 a inch apart.. it was nice meeting you too.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

TetraGuy72 said:


> I have some Bronze Crypt Wendtii and some Crypt Parva to offer as a trade. I am looking for 10-20 plugs of the pygmy chain sword or dwarf sag (either one would do) I live in Corinth and work in Carrollton. I am also in the Garland area a lot during the week.


Note the C. Parva will be approved but the C Wendtii will be outlawed by the State by the end of the month.

Read more here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-forwarded-aquatic-gardeners-association.html

Bob


----------

